# Technical warning.........



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, hope I’m wrong, but I had a weird “malware” trying to infect my PC couple hours ago, apparently it’s made to attack the random memory of the damn PC to send whatever keyboard strokes, any antivirus that’s up to date would probably trace it (Mine is a free one and it did find it), but won’t be able to “repair” the files, so you’d need to delete it (Might need to delete it yourself if your antivirus couldn’t)........Bloody stupid [email protected] 

So if you’re still in Egypt and using your MSN, Skype, etc., and just to be more safe, clean your system’s cookies, and use the “On-screen keyboard” tool to type your passwords if you’re using a Windows operating system, and just be careful what you type if you got doubts about something similar happening to you.

Good luck folks!


----------

